
How Facebook exploits iOS to stay active in the background - braythwayt
https://theoverspill.wordpress.com/2015/10/20/start-up-sneaking-ios-apps-spoofing-spotify-cia-director-gets-hacked-and-more/#link2
======
braythwayt
Other links:

[https://www.macstories.net/linked/the-background-data-and-
ba...](https://www.macstories.net/linked/the-background-data-and-battery-
usage-of-facebooks-ios-app/)

[https://medium.com/@mg/battery-life-load-times-and-
actually-...](https://medium.com/@mg/battery-life-load-times-and-actually-
giving-a-shit-about-your-customers-c3738386bded)

------
trjordan
Interesting. I just uninstalled Facebook on Android because I noticed it was
using ~5% of my battery. I literally never open the app ... so why was it
using battery?!?

I figured it was just polling background data in a way that allowed Android to
track it ... but maybe it was something more like this?

